# I Believe There Are Tons Of Bad Cops



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

But these are pretty good.

Surprise Traffic Stop - WBFF Fox Baltimore


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We were looking over some numbers in our class of future cops this week. There are close to 800,000 people in LE in the US. I suspect at least 1% suck at it or worse. That is 8,000 bad cops. This means 1644 of them are on the street or in service every hour of every day. I'm sure glad there are many more good ones than bad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am pretty sure you are right!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been lucky, as a civilian and paramedic I've only run into one LEO who suffering from "I'm a cop, and you better know it." All the rest have been great men and women, and I' proud to say I knew them!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am new to the area and getting to know the LEO in the area. I have been told by a couple of the sheriffs that there is a city cop (just one) that has an attitude problem but I haven't met him yet. I did get pulled over the other night for a tail light that was out - it sure was! He sent me on my way when I told him I would fix it when I got home. That was a city cop that stopped me at the edge of town on my way home. He was nice enough but a bit skittish - younger guy and probably didn't know what to think of a guy with a CPP.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I just *don't trust anyone *that has been empowered by the state to take the civil rights of people away. My sister is a 911 dispatcher and my BIL was a Federal Cop both of them have told me never invite a police officer into your home. There is no need for them to come inside unless you called them, even then it is questionable of why they would need to come into your home.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

dsd this is a bit like my experience with being told if a police officer wants to talk with you just leave if you aren't under arrest. 

I've communicated with police far more times than I would have liked to, (I treat them like I do everyone else) I'd like to think, and in general this is how it goes.

Cop: You are strange, is there some reason I can arrest you?
Me: Leave me alone.
Cop: Say that again and I'll beat your a$$ suck it.
Me: I said leave me alone.
Cop: Let me see some ID.
Me: Am I under arrest?
Cop: Show me ID so I can run you through the system.
Me: No, how about you tell me what I did.
Cop: *gets on gloves* 
Me: That is threatening behaviour generally getting gloves on is an indication of potential assault by police.
Cop: It is just procedure.
Me: Ok Ok, how about you just run my name through your system (by this point they are harassing me and threatening me) 
Cop: Thanks! Lets add to his file. Lets see here... oh hes a threat and dangerous and always costs us tons of money, write ups reports and court appearnces. Uh lets go.
Me: WTF.


Note I am always acting pro bono when this stuff happens but the state of law enforcement is generally oppress the populace and force conformity that is all it is these days. (atleast that is my experience) 

It hasn't always gone so well. I think there are some cops that do care, some that toe the line, and others that are leatherheads. More or less I think it comes with the occupation, but it is like that will all professional classes that are treated as privileged. That is the problem imo, but that is the way it is.

It is all due to the superiority complex psychology in some police, but my experience is that police lie, and will act dishonourably to "win" at a game they are playing or abuse their purpose to give other people advantages unlawfully by depriving your rights without legitimate cause. I don't trust police in general due to past abuse. I won't say all cops are bad, but imo the leatherheads ruin it for the good ones. They would rather resolve problems physically than through communication. That is the #1 problem with cops. I think there are some situations that physical use of force is warranted where someone is in danger, some cops use force to "win" their game, or force compliance even though there are no lawful grounds to oppress or suppress the person.

That is the problem, that and bad laws or laws that contradict with fundamental or constitutional rights. I'm not anti cop I think they have a purpose of good in society but they shouldn't have powers other people don't have. I am libertarian and I think that everyone should be treated equally including cops. I can understand good policing to protect society, but when it is politically motived or an abuse of process to "win" their game it ruins the profession.

That and the problem of police believing or acting on information provided by other police. Some Police lie and that makes all police who use reports of other police potentially faulty.

We can only hope that there are more good cops and no bad cops.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PS if someone in your home makes a 911 call invite them into your home if you want your door intact


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Just my opinion, there are tons of just bad people.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Most cops I have run into have been very polite and nice. Of course I live in suburbia and there isn't much here to put them on edge.

One strange encounter was a couple of years ago when we had our house on the market and Inor was out of town. I answered the door and there was a male and a female cop there. She asked if I was okay. I said yeah, sure what's the problem. They said they had a 911 call from my house. Nope didn't call. Showed them my cell phone and they checked the landline phone and took a walk through the house. No problem. I learned from them that a cell phone can give an approximate location and someone may have called 911 from the park behind our house. No big deal. The guy was even interested in the house until he saw the listing price.

Another time there were several cops trying to get a wayward deer back into the park and off the street. I was watching them and mentioned that a few firecrackers would send that deer back into the woods pronto. He said yeah but firecrackers were illegal but sure wished he had, say, six. A few minutes later I went out the back and said gee, I just found these six firecrackers in the park and since you are here can I turn them in to you. Yeah sure. Then in a quieter voice said thanks. He and two other cops set them off and the deer went to the wooded area of the park quickly.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well then I just remembered we did have our little felon from the sheriffs department. She stole money from some fund to gamble. But she is now gone.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I agree Mrs. Inor... most cops outside of My former home town have been of the non- pedophile, coke sniffing, vcr stealing variety. WHich puts them in a much better category than the previously mentioned scum bags.
> 
> and no...I was never a victim of them...and to prove it..you can't get in the army with a murder conviction on your record.


Theres only a record if your caught and I know they have taught you better since then.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Last week I had to be at work at 4:00 AM, which means I leave the house around 3:15. This happensa every other week so it's not out of the ordinary. As I approached the stop sign that's about 100 ft from my alley I pretty much did the rolling stop routine. Instantly there were lights on behind me from the cop sitting under the shadow of a tree out of the street lights.

I had my license and insurance ready in my hands which were at the 10 and 2 position on the wheel when he walked up. I get the ususal, "Do you know why I stopped you?". My answer was I suspected it was the almost stop at the stop sign. His reply was that was part of it but he really wanted to know if I was interested in selling my Camaro because he had the prefect motor to drop into it back in his garage, and he had seen mine running around town for awhile now. I told him I was only the 2nd owner, and I had known the car since it was bought off of the lot. I might part with it at some point but not right now. He handed me his card and asked me to let him know if I changed my mind, and to watch those rolling stops.

We're pretty fortunate in our town. Our PD has been known to bring treenagers who were being stupid, but not hurting anyone or anything, home to their parents and explain the situation rather than arresting said young and dumb teenagers. While they are pretty quick to issue a speeding ticket (which is pretty hard to argue against) they are polite, approachable, and engaged. As a town we also foot the bill to have an armed cop in every single school we have, which is several. I'm happy for their presence.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankly almost all contacts that I have had with police for many years, have been professional and polite. Perhaps that's because I am polite, have my driver's license, proof of insurance, and vehicle registration ready, my hands on the 10-2 position, and if it is dark outside I have the dome light on so that they can plainly see everything inside. I don't yell with them or give them a hard time. I also admit it when I know that I am wrong. I am an adult. If I am doing 45 mph in a 30 mph zone and the cops catch me, I take responsibility for my actions. Also, I don't get pissed at the cops, I get pissed at ME. I'm the one who screwed up.

I am not naïve or stupid enough to believe that all cops are good, nor do I believe that all of them are bad. I think that bad ones are a minority. I also think that if you act like a giant rectal passage with a cop, they are much more likely to respond in kind.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have met quite a few,most good people,few bad,the bad ones deserved a prison stay with COP tattooed on their forehead.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Sad to say but where I live I have only met 1 good cop... He was my next door neighbor and not a cop in my county. Every one of them around here have the Judge Dred syndrome going on. I know there are some good ones out there and I wish I could meet them so I wont feel so anti-cop, But I live in Ca where cops like to beat people for no reason.

Doc


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Badness by weight?
How many tons are we talking here?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a good cop. I encourage anyone who has preconceived notions about cops, good or bad to take the oath of office as a full time Officer or reserve Officer. If you can't do that for some reason take a ride along. I think many of you would truly be amazed. We need more good applicants, people who want to improve the profession and their respective communities. We need more people to help hold Departments accountable too. If you see misconduct of any kind, pick up the phone. When you look at your local Police Department you are looking at a reflection of yourselves. If you don't like what you see, change it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It isn't the individual that bothers me, but the system. There's no reason to retype that which has been hashed and rehashed, here. Now, place bad people in _police officer positions_ and you have problems that reach far beyond just the bad guy's reputation. Then again, it can also be argued that bad guys wouldn't be interested in _peace officer positions_, but the good guys would still look forward to serving the community.

Now, are there coveys of bad guys in uniform? Danged skippy. Take Auburn, Alabama, for example. Former Auburn police officer alleges ticket quota | AL.com

Last month, my son was stopped by one of them for running a stop sign. He ran it, after he came to a complete stop and waited for two pedestrians to cross in front of him before proceeding. To add further reason for anger, after citing my son, the cop ran the nearby stop sign and didn't use his turn signal.

CSI, there is no phone call to straighten out Auburn.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I worry about what LEO are being lead to think their duty is. Lines that were once well drawn are now being wiped out. LE agency are starting to see themselves as some para Military unit and acting like those you see in movies. Seems most want to be some black boot storm trooper.
Acting like everyone has broken the law just have not been caught yet so we are justified in doing anything we want. Sad but it is like a lot of tv shows and movies.
You are more likely to have involvement with LE today based on PC or political agenda than a real crime. DA's are not interested in crime. in many cases. They deny it but LE is prohibited from enforcing laws in many protected class cases. Just a fact we see it all of the time.
Let a good LEO step over that PC line and he or she is GONE.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well if there are 8000 bad cops and they weigh an average of 200 pounds each then there are 800 tons of bad cops in the USA. that is still only a small percentage of the cops that are actively doing the work of serving and protecting the population.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Charles Whitman and the Texas Tower shooting were the impetus for the shift from Officer friendly to "tactical" Officers. Too many specialized units when all we need is on SWAT team that says break glass in case of emergency ONLY!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Charles Whitman and the Texas Tower shooting were the impetus for the shift from Officer friendly to "tactical" Officers. Too many specialized units when all we need is on SWAT team that says break glass in case of emergency ONLY!!!


A few minutes ago, I was watching a news report covering the receipt of an M-RAP by an Indiana city. The chief was explaining how they received it for free and only put a couple thousand dollars in it for repainting. That's great. He explained how it would place cops in better position when dealing with bad situations. That, too, is great. Then, he explained how it is needed as there are so many veterans coming back from war, knowing how to build IEDs.

I guess I missed all those reports of recent war vets building IEDs in Indiana, endangering cops.

It is the system I do not trust.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, knowledge is power and most vets probably do possess the knowledge of rudimentary bomb building. What boggles my mind is why the government believes that they would go against what they fought for.

Could it be that what they were fighting for is being taken away from the citizens of this once great country? Could it be that in fighting for the constitutional republic it made the soldier aware that the republic is being replaced by the same kind of socialism that they were fighting against?

No government is worthy of trust. Only our freedoms and rights can provide tolerance to a government. Once a government begins to remove our rights and freedoms it becomes an enemy of the people. Government should fear their populations when they abuse people and replace freedom and rights with "security" that only makes the government more secure.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Theres only a record if your caught and I know they have taught you better since then.


That's right. They say murder is one of the easiest crimes to get away with unless it is your spouse or loved one... People always love to talk about it though. That is how most get caught!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I never talk about all the people I have murdered! :razz::wink:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The only LEO recognized by the constitution is a duly elected Sheriff and his sworn deputies... All others are against the constitution as far as I am concerned as they are not elected by the people for the people....


Doc


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> That's right. They say murder is one of the easiest crimes to get away with unless it is your spouse or loved one... People always love to talk about it though. That is how most get caught!


Mums the word on where all the body's are buried..........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An example of the system I do not trust.
» Shock FedGov Court Ruling: Police Can Kick In Your Door and Seize Guns Without Warrant or Charges Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a day goes by anymore and we get more examples of our fine LE in action. The question is who should really be in jail.
Shocking Security Footage Exposes Cops Smacking Handcuffed Woman, Hurling Racial Slurs


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not a day goes by anymore and we get more examples of our fine LE in action. The question is who should really be in jail.
> Shocking Security Footage Exposes Cops Smacking Handcuffed Woman, Hurling Racial Slurs


That breaks my heart.

Top, even as an MP, I trembled at the power over other human beings; I never forgot that they were...me. What scares me is how it seems so many seem to forget that we are us.

Then again, it seems so many civilians seem to forget that we are us. As the days go by, we seem to lose touch with humanity. I can only pray that His return be soon.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chicago's finest in action. I bet the newest class to be taught at the Chicago Police Academy will be "Check for Cameras Before You Smack Handcuffed people Around:101"
It's this kind of shit that makes me wonder how I should react to a cop coming to my door when the SHTF.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

My son, a former NOPD officer, said they were told to always to be yelling "stop resisting" anytime the were arresting or ruffing anyone up in case they were being recorded.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can agree with this. Just about all the cops in my town are dirty cops. The only who I don't know is our new police chief. All the other ones (except one he's a dick but he wont screw you over or cheat you) are dirty, lazy, or abuse their power.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Got pulled over the other night for my "license plate light " being out. I asked if I could see and he told me to stay in my truck. He ran my tags and id and let me go. I waited for him to leave so I could see if it was out myself and nope it worked perfectly.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

I think my VFW and Police Officer Association sticker on my back window helps, but I do the polite respectful thing, some have a little attitude but never had a real issue.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

In your original post you said "I Believe There Are Tons Of Bad Cops ". Yup, you're probably correct. But multiply the number of bad cops by a million (or more) and it would equal the number of assholes out there making a cop's life difficult. Our country has gone crazy with bad attitudes and total disrespect for fellow man. We need our LEOs more than ever in the history of our nation.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I have never had a problem with a police officer. IMO not all but much of the problems that you see are the results of 1) poor training at a specific department 2) Political influence, the officer knows someone who gets them in the department and who protects them once they are there. 3) Unions that protect bad cops. 4) LEO's who develop an "us vs them" attitude and will protect bad cops 5)A$$holes who slip through the cracks. 


I was a 911 operator/dispatcher for a police dept for 3 years and can say from experience that most LEO's are good folks but that there are a few who are colossal jerks. They are humans.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Well if there are 8000 bad cops and they weigh an average of 200 pounds each then there are 800 tons of bad cops in the USA. that is still only a small percentage of the cops that are actively doing the work of serving and protecting the population.


cops do not protect... its not their job.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> cops do not protect... its not their job.


their job is to enforce laws...that is all

with that said, i do believe there are far more good cops than bad...maybe just in the sense that they follow the book (the book and the system are other topics i could ramble about for days), maybe in the sense that they will try to protect and keep something bad from happening or even just trying to resolve a situation as calmly as they can.

there are bad cops and almost every time (from my observation) it's due to power. a cop can say something and people blindly follow it, even if it's untrue or against the law. a LEO can use excessive force and there will ALWAYS be those that defend them. "you should have just listened" "you should have just let the cop do his job". on the flip side, a LEO can follow procedure and even be 'too easy' and he will accused of excessive force and abuse of power.

each situation is different. you can't broad brush anything...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have had run ins with vindictive high schol punks who later became a cop or deputy and wanted payback...but I have also had this experience... I was drunk off my ass. I was driven home but realized I left my keys in my car...I broke a window to get in. My room mate called the cops. I stood in my room...drunk...raving , cursing, screaming insults at the officer. He never touched me, he talked me down from my anger, he was cool and he did what I would not have...he forgave me for my antics. My point....the moment you forget that they too are citizens and independent thinkers...the moment you force them to react as a unit against you because you can only see the bad in them and will not look for the man/woman citizen inside.....Well your out numbered and your gonna lose...so why do it at all? Be courtious, be considerate, be respectful...and if you feel like you aren't going to get a fair chance...run like hell at the first chance. Otherwise...being a dick gets you what? tazed. or maced, or roughed up... then you can say...see they are all bad guys. and whose listening to you...no one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

only had a problem with a cop once and i was breaking the law...all i said was yes sir and no sir and accepted my ticket for drinking at 20 years old..it sucked but he was just doing his job.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> It isn't the individual that bothers me, but the system. There's no reason to retype that which has been hashed and rehashed, here. Now, place bad people in _police officer positions_ and you have problems that reach far beyond just the bad guy's reputation. Then again, it can also be argued that bad guys wouldn't be interested in _peace officer positions_, but the good guys would still look forward to serving the community.
> 
> Now, are there coveys of bad guys in uniform? Danged skippy. Take Auburn, Alabama, for example. Former Auburn police officer alleges ticket quota | AL.com
> 
> ...


Denton there is no reason for any cop worth his salt to act like that. We have special powers ordinary citizens don't have, in line with judges and magistrates. For that reason we should all (all LEO"s Peace officers etc) be held to a much higher standard of conduct than the general public. My question to several who seemed to have an attitude is How would you feel if another LEO did what you just did to you. Would you want them to treat you like that.

Bad cops don't deserve to wear the badge


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Here maybe 1 out of a 1000 is a good cop. Last week a drunk undercover cop beat up a man and threatened to shoot his wife and child in front of him. 
Cop in road rage assault | Zululand Observer
They say they will do something about it but it never happens


----------

